# Ersatzinfinitiv im vorzeitigen Infinitivsatz



## Syzygy

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass es wahrscheinlich schlechter Stil ist, aber was wäre die grammatisch richtige Umformulierung eines Ersatzinfinitivs in einem vorzeitigen Infinitivsatz?
Wird z. B. "_Ich freue mich, dass ich dir habe helfen können._" zu
"_Ich freue mich, dir helfen gekonnt zu haben._" (?) oder doch
"_Ich freue mich, dir helfen können zu haben._" (?) oder sogar
"_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen können zu haben._" (?)
Ich dachte zuerst an "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._", aber das scheint mir zu einer epistemischen Verwendung von _können_ (_"es mag sein, ..."/"es ist möglich, ..."_) zu korrespondieren, wie z. B. "_Mir ist jetzt klar, dass ich damit auch meinem Gegner geholfen haben kann._" -> "_Mir ist jetzt klar, damit auch meinem Gegner geholfen haben zu können._"

Was würdet ihr sagen? Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Syzygy said:


> Ich dachte zuerst an "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._", aber das scheint mir zu einer epistemischen Verwendung von _können_ (_"es mag sein, ..."/"es ist möglich, ..."_) zu korrespondieren


"_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._" ist _für mich_ die einzig mögliche Variante.
Deine Ansicht, das sei eine  _epistemische Verwendung von können,_ kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Syzygy

JClaudeK said:


> "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._" ist _für mich_ die einzig mögliche Variante.
> Deine Ansicht, das sei eine  _epistemische Verwendung von können,_ kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Ein möglicherweise naives Argument, dass mir einfiel, war allein in einer parallelen Wortreihenfolge begründet:
epistemisch: "_Das kann ihm geholfen haben._" -> "_geholfen haben zu können_"
deontisch: "_Ich habe ihm helfen können._" -> "_helfen/geholfen können zu haben_" (?)
In anderen Worten: das im Ausgangssatz konjugierte Verb bekommt im Infinitivsatz jeweils das _zu_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Syzygy said:


> epistemisch: "_Das kann ihm geholfen haben._" -> "_geholfen haben zu können_"


Mit "das" ist die Möglichkeit der Umformulierung in "_geholfen haben zu können_" m.E. nicht gegeben.

Man würde z.B. sagen: "Das scheint ihm geholfen zu haben."


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._" ist _für mich_ die einzig mögliche Variante.


Ware die Formulierung ''_Ich freue mich, Dir helfen können zu haben_'' denn wirklich falsch?
Was mich bei ''dir geholfen haben zu können'' stört, ist der Eindruck, dass es mich freut, etwas jetzt tun zu können - und nicht in der Vergangenheit - trotz des 'geholfen haben'.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Wäre die Formulierung ''_Ich freue mich, Dir helfen können zu haben_'' denn wirklich falsch?


Nach genauerem Hinsehen: Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Syzygy

JClaudeK said:


> Mit "das" ist die Möglichkeit der Umformulierung in "_geholfen haben zu können_" m.E. nicht gegeben.
> 
> Man würde z.B. sagen: "Das scheint ihm geholfen zu haben."


Ja, ich verstehe, was du meinst. Mir ging es mehr um die Unterscheidung der verschiedenen Bedeutungen die "können" annimmt.
Man könnte vielleicht indirekt sagen:
"_Das kann ihm geholfen haben._" -> "_Ich kann ihm damit geholfen haben._" -> "_Mir ist erst später klar geworden, ihm damit geholfen haben zu können._"


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Ware die Formulierung ''_Ich freue mich, Dir helfen können zu haben_'' denn wirklich falsch?


Das klingt für mich total falsch, selbst nach genauerem Hinsehen.  Aber vielleicht war es noch nicht genau genug.


----------



## anahiseri

JClaudeK said:


> Mit "das" ist die Möglichkeit der Umformulierung in "_geholfen haben zu können_" m.E. nicht gegeben.


Einverstanden!


Demiurg said:


> Das klingt für mich total falsch, selbst nach genauerem Hinsehen.  Aber vielleicht war es noch nicht genau genug.


----------



## Syzygy

Noch ein paar Beispielsätze, falls es jemandem einen Denkanstoß gibt:

_Er hat die Fahrprüfung zweimal machen müssen. -> Er beschwerte sich hinterher, ... (?)
Er muss den Zug verpasst haben. -> Er sagte sich, den Zug verpasst haben zu müssen.
Sie hat schon immer Sängerin werden wollen. -> Sie sagte im Interview, ... (?)
Sie will ein Mittel gefunden haben, das alle Krankheiten heilt. -> Sie beharrte darauf, ein Mittel gefunden haben zu wollen, das alle Krankheiten heilt.
Sie hat das Fahrrad zu spät kommen sehen. -> Sie gab zu, ... (?)_

Mir ist die grammatisch richtige Formulierung nur in den epistemischen Fällen klar.


----------



## Gernot Back

_Er hat die Fahrprüfung zweimal machen müssen. _
->_ Er beschwerte sich hinterher, die Fahrprüfung zweimal gemacht haben zu müssen._


_Er muss den Zug verpasst haben. _
->_ Er sagte sich, den Zug verpasst haben zu müssen* will den Zug verpasst haben*. _
(wenn er es über* sich selbst *sagt, ansonsten ist eine Infinitivkonstruktion wegen Fehlens der Subjektidentität mit dem Hauptsatz ohnehin nicht möglich.)


_Sie hat schon immer Sängerin werden wollen. _
->_ Sie (sagte) *räumte *im Interview *ein*, *schon immer den Wunsch gehabt zu haben, Sängerin zu werden*._


_Sie will ein Mittel gefunden haben, das alle Krankheiten heilt._
-> _Sie beharrte darauf, ein Mittel gefunden *zu* haben zu wollen, das alle Krankheiten heilt._
(_B__eharren _und _wollen _gemeinsam wäre pleonastisch.)


Sie hat das Fahrrad zu spät kommen sehen.
-> _Sie gab zu, das Fahrrad zu spät kommen *ge*sehen zu haben._
(_kommen sehen _(mit Ersatzinfinitiv sehen statt Partizip *ge*sehen)_ zu haben _klänge falsch)
Einen Ersatzinfinitiv gibt es nur in deinem Originalsatz Nr. 3 (_wollen_, unterstrichen), aber in keiner der Umformungen mit Infinitivkonstruktion!

Ich möchte sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten: So etwas wie _erweiterten Ersatzinfinitiv_ gibt es *überhaupt* nicht im Deutschen!


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Das klingt für mich total falsch, selbst nach genauerem Hinsehen.


Nach nochmaligem Hinsehen  und _Hinhören  _(wenn ich den Satz laut ausspreche)  stimme ich Dir zu.


----------



## Syzygy

Gernot Back said:


> _Er hat die Fahrprüfung zweimal machen müssen. _
> ->_ Er beschwerte sich hinterher, die Fahrprüfung zweimal gemacht haben zu müssen._
> 
> 
> _Er muss den Zug verpasst haben. _
> ->_ Er sagte sich, den Zug verpasst haben zu müssen* will den Zug verpasst haben*. _
> (wenn er es über* sich selbst *sagt, ansonsten ist eine Infinitivkonstruktion wegen Fehlens der Subjektidentität mit dem Hauptsatz ohnehin nicht möglich.)
> 
> 
> _Sie hat schon immer Sängerin werden wollen. _
> ->_ Sie (sagte) *räumte *im Interview *ein*, *schon immer den Wunsch gehabt zu haben, Sängerin zu werden*._
> 
> 
> _Sie will ein Mittel gefunden haben, das alle Krankheiten heilt._
> -> _Sie beharrte darauf, ein Mittel gefunden *zu* haben zu wollen, das alle Krankheiten heilt._
> (_B__eharren _und _wollen _gemeinsam wäre pleonastisch.)
> 
> 
> Sie hat das Fahrrad zu spät kommen sehen.
> -> _Sie gab zu, das Fahrrad zu spät kommen *ge*sehen zu haben._
> (_kommen sehen _(mit Ersatzinfinitiv sehen statt Partizip *ge*sehen)_ zu haben _klänge falsch)
> Einen Ersatzinfinitiv gibt es nur in deinem Originalsatz Nr. 3 (_wollen_, unterstrichen), aber in keiner der Umformungen mit Infinitivkonstruktion!
> 
> Ich möchte sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten: So etwas wie _erweiterten Ersatzinfinitiv_ gibt es *überhaupt* nicht im Deutschen!


Womöglich missverstehe ich dich, aber haben nicht Originalsätze 1, 3 und 5 einen Ersatzinfinitiv? Ich weiß, dass 2 und 4 keine Ersatzinfinitive enthalten; die beiden Sätze waren nur zur Gegenüberstellung von deontischem und epistemischen Gebrauch der Modalverben angeführt, weil ich bei Letzterem die Umformung in einen Infinitivsatz intuitiver fand. Und wie schon anfangs gesagt ging es mir eigentlich nicht um die stilistische Schönheit, sondern nur um die Frage, ob es im deontischen Fall überhaupt eine grammatisch korrekte direkte (d.h. mit exakt denselben Verben) Umformung in einen vorzeitigen Infinitivsatz gibt.

Zu Satz 2: Ja, ich meinte, dass er sich selbst sagt: "_Ich muss den Zug verpasst haben._"
edit: Nach längerem Überlegen sehe ich ein, dass dieser Gebrauch von _müssen_ im Falle einer Umformung in indirekte Rede wenig Sinn ergibt.

Zu Satz 4: Ja, du hast recht. _Wollen_ überlappt in diesem Fall mit möglichen Verben der indirekten Rede. Spontan fällt mir leider auch kein Verb ein, dass ein _wollen_ im Nebensatz nötig machen würde.

Deine Umformung für Satz 5 kommt mir auch plausibel vor und würde für mich aber korrespondieren zu einer parallelen Umformung von z.B.
1. _Sie hat das Fahrrad selbst reparieren müssen._
    -> _Sie beschwerte sich, das Fahrrad selbst repariert gemusst zu haben._
statt
    -> _Sie beschwerte sich, das Fahrrad selbst repariert haben zu müssen. _(dein analoger Vorschlag für Originalsatz 1)


----------



## Gernot Back

Syzygy said:


> Womöglich missverstehe ich dich, aber haben nicht Originalsätze 1, 3 und 5 einen Ersatzinfinitiv?


Stimmt, da hast du Recht, das sind auch Ersatzinfinitive in den Originalsätzen 1 und 3.
Die Umformung zu Satz 2

_*Er sagte (zu) sich (selbst), den Zug verpasst haben zu müssen._​​... klingt für mich wenig idiomatisch, um nicht zu sagen ungrammatisch.

Idiomatisch wäre:

_Er fand (nach seiner __Amnesie__) keine andere Erklärung als die, dass er den Zug verpasst hatte (haben musste). _​


----------



## Syzygy

Um auf den ursprünglichen Satz mit _können_ zurückzukommen: Ich finde "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._" immer noch problematisch. Auch weil ein Satz mit einem Verb, das Hilfsverb _sein_ im Perfekt nimmt, wie "_Ich freue mich, dass ich dir ein Rückhalt habe sein können._" dann analog zu "_Ich freue mich, dir ein Rückhalt gewesen sein zu können._" würde, was für mich genauso zeitlich unlogisch klingt.
Des Weiteren fände ich die Inkongruenz dieser Konstruktion zur folgenden Umformulierung in einen Infinitivsatz im Futur I merkwürdig:
_Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich dir werde helfen können._ -> _Ich bin mir sicher, dir helfen können zu werden._
wo ja auch _können_ und nicht das Hilfsverb unmittelbar nach _helfen_ stehen muss.
Oder was meint ihr? Haltet ihr auch "_Ich bin mir sicher, dir helfen werden zu können._" für akzeptables oder sogar natürlicher klingendes Deutsch? Und ja, ich weiß, als Futur I ist es meistens sowieso nicht wirklich idiomatisch.


----------



## Gernot Back

Syzygy said:


> Ich finde "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._" immer noch problematisch.


Komisch, du hast viele Sätze gepostet, die ich für problematisch halte; gerade *diesen* aber finde ich überhaupt nicht problematisch!

Mit entsprechendem _Dass_-Satz statt Infinitivkonstruktion hieße der ja

_Ich freue mich, dass ich dir habe helfen können._​
... und ist dann auch vollkommen unproblematisch und *ohne* _zu_ sogar *mit* vorzeitigem Ersatzinfinitiv!


----------



## Syzygy

Gernot Back said:


> Komisch, du hast viele Sätze gepostet, die ich für problematisch halte; gerade *diesen* aber finde ich überhaupt nicht problematisch!
> 
> Mit entsprechendem _Dass_-Satz statt Infinitivkonstruktion hieße der ja
> 
> _Ich freue mich, dass ich dir habe helfen können._​
> ... und ist dann auch vollkommen unproblematisch und *ohne* _zu_ sogar *mit* vorzeitigem Ersatzinfinitiv!


Äh, ja, das war ja der Ausgangssatz in Post #1. Daher mein "_um auf ... zurückzukommen_". 
Ich habe mich wohl im Thread-Titel auch missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit dem Titel "Ersatzinfinitiv im vorzeitigen Infinitivsatz" meinte ich "Was passiert mit einem Ersatzinfinitiv, wenn man einen Satz umformt zu einem Infinitivsatz.". Mir ist klar, dass Letzterer keinen Ersatzinfinitiv mehr enthält.

edit:
Vielleicht bringt das hier meine eigentliche Frage noch einmal auf den Punkt:
"_dass ich geholfen haben kann._" -> "_geholfen haben zu können_" (diese Umformung leuchtet mir ein)
"_dass ich habe helfen können._" -> ???     (hier einfach dieselbe Konstruktion zu benutzen, leuchtet mir nicht direkt ein)


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du so langsam alles durcheinander bringst.



Syzygy said:


> Vielleicht bringt das hier meine eigentliche Frage noch einmal auf den Punkt:
> "_dass ich geholfen haben kann._" -> "_geholfen haben zu können_" (diese Umformung leuchtet mir ein)
> "_dass ich habe helfen können._" -> ??? (hier einfach dieselbe Konstruktion zu benutzen, leuchtet mir nicht direkt ein)


vs.


Syzygy said:


> (*OP*)
> Wird z. B. "_Ich freue mich, dass ich dir habe helfen können._" zu
> [...]
> Ich dachte zuerst an "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._", aber das scheint mir zu einer epistemischen Verwendung von _können_ (_"es mag sein, ..."/"es ist möglich, ..."_) zu korrespondieren



Im OP ist doch überhaupt nicht die Rede von "_dass ich geholfen haben kann._"

Und gerade in diesem Satz ↑ hätte  _können_ tatsächlich  eine   epistemische Bedeutung_ . _


----------



## Syzygy

JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du so langsam alles durcheinander bringst.
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> Im OP ist doch überhaupt nicht die Rede von "_dass ich geholfen haben kann._"
> 
> Und gerade in diesem Satz ↑ kann es sich tatsächlich um "eine   epistemische Verwendung von _können" handeln. _


Hm, ich verstehe die Verwirrung nicht. Mit "_dass ich geholfen haben kann._" habe ich mich auf den Satz "_Mir ist jetzt klar, dass ich damit auch meinem Gegner geholfen haben kann._" in Post #1 bezogen, was mein Beispiel für eine epistemische Verwendung sein sollte.


----------



## JClaudeK

Syzygy said:


> habe ich mich auf den Satz "_Mir ist jetzt klar, dass ich damit auch meinem Gegner geholfen haben kann._" bezogen, den ich sehr wohl in Post #1 als epistemisches Beispiel nenne.


Oh, sorry.
Ich hatte mich nur auf den Teil


Syzygy said:


> Wird z. B. "_Ich freue mich, dass ich dir habe helfen können._" zu
> "_Ich freue mich, dir helfen gekonnt zu haben._" (?) oder doch
> "_Ich freue mich, dir helfen können zu haben._" (?) oder sogar
> "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen können zu haben._" (?)
> Ich dachte zuerst an "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._


bezogen.

Aber mir geht es wie Gernot:


Gernot Back said:


> du hast viele Sätze gepostet, die ich für problematisch halte; gerade *diesen* aber finde ich überhaupt nicht problematisch!



"_dass ich dir habe helfen können._" *=* _dir geholfen haben zu können *≠ * dass ich dir geholfen haben kann. _


Syzygy said:


> (hier einfach dieselbe Konstruktion zu benutzen, leuchtet mir nicht direkt ein)


_dieselbe Konstruktion_ wie welche?

..... oder werfe _ich_ inzwischen alles durcheinander?


----------



## Syzygy

JClaudeK said:


> Oh, sorry.
> Ich hatte mich nur auf den Teil
> 
> bezogen.
> 
> Aber mir geht es wie Gernot:


Na ja, mit "problematisch" meinte ich natürlich die Verwendung des Satzes speziell im deontischen Fall. Für den epistemischen sind wir uns einig, dass das die richtige, natürlich klingende Formulierung ist.

Mein Gedankengang für den deontischen Fall war Folgender:
1. _Ich freue mich, dass ich dir geholfen habe._ -> _Ich freue mich, dir geholfen zu haben._
2a. _Ich freue mich, dass ich dir habe helfen können._ (Ersatzinfinitiv)
2b. _Ich freue mich, dass ich dir "helfen gekonnt habe"._ (Ich meine, das wäre die eigentliche logische Fortsetzung von 1, die aber durch den Ersatzinfinitiv ersetzt wird.)
per Analogie zu 1 würde 2b -> "_Ich freue mich, dir helfen gekonnt zu haben._"

Und in Post #11 formt Gernot Satz 5 ja auch auf diese Weise um.


----------



## JClaudeK

Syzygy said:


> Und in Post #11 formt Gernot Satz 5 ja auch auf diese Weise um.


"kommen sehen" ist ein Sonderfall, und der Satz enthält nicht "können"!


Gernot Back said:


> _Sie gab zu, das Fahrrad zu spät kommen *ge*sehen zu haben._
> (_kommen sehen _(mit Ersatzinfinitiv sehen statt Partizip *ge*sehen)_ zu haben _klänge falsch)


----------



## Syzygy

EIn anderes Problem, dass ich bei "_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen haben zu können._" sehe, ist, dass diese Konstruktion nicht mit Verben funktioniert, die das Hilfsverb _sein_ im Perfekt haben:
Z. B. "_Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht früher habe einschreiten können._" würde, wenn man es genauso umformt zu "_Es tut mir leid, nicht früher eingeschritten sein zu können._".
Oder klingt das in deinen Ohren auch natürlich?


----------



## bearded

Zur Formulierung _Ich freue mich, dir helfen können zu haben (#5)_:


Demiurg said:


> Das klingt für mich total falsch


Ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz, warum obige Formulierung falsch sein soll. Geht es nur um Idiomatizität?
_Ich habe dir helfen können > ich freue mich, dir helfen können zu haben _: in beiden Formulierungen ist ein Ersatzinfinitiv vorhanden (Ersatz für das unzulässige _helfen gekonnt_). Für eine hoffentlich überzeugende Erklärung danke ich im Voraus.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Für eine hoffentlich überzeugende Erklärung danke ich im Voraus.


Ich fürchte, Dir keine überzeugende Erklärung _geben zu können. _
Das klingt einfach irgendwie falsch. - _Après tout_, vielleicht täuscht sich unser Sprachgefühl!?


----------



## bearded

Danke für Deine Antwort, JCK.  Mir fällt noch eine (syntaktisch gewiss unkorrekte) Möglichkeit ein:
_Ich freue mich, dir zu haben helfen können._
Wie klingt das?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> _Ich freue mich, dir zu haben helfen können._
> Wie klingt das?


Sorry, aber das klingt noch "falscher". 
"zu haben" muss auf jeden Fall am Ende stehen.


----------



## bearded

Ich habe es vermutet/befürchtet.. Danke jedenfalls.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Zur Formulierung _Ich freue mich, dir helfen können zu haben (#5)_:


Reine Spekulation, aber vielleicht liegt es daran, dass 'zu haben' - wenn es die Vergangenheit ausdrücken soll - ein Partizip 2 verlangt, an das sich das Hilfsverb "anlehnen" kann. Woher sollten wir sonst wissen, ob 'haben' _helfen _oder _können _regiert und die entsprechende Verbaussage damit in die Vergangenheit setzt.

Bei 'werden' existiert das Problem nicht, da es Zukunft ausdrückt und den Infinitiv verlangt.
Ich hoffe, dass ich dir werde helfen können. -> Ich hoffe, dir helfen können zu werden.
aber
Ich hoffe, dass ich dir habe helfen können. = semantisch: Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte.-> Ich hoffe, dir helfen gekonnt zu haben.

Zugegeben, man könnte nun sagen, dass auch bei "Ich hoffe, dass ich dir habe helfen können." unklar ist, ob haben _helfen _oder _können _regiert, aber um das zu beheben, könnte man ja auch mittelbairisch (=Großteil Österreichs) sprechen: "Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen *habe können*." 

PS: Diese neumoderne Wortstellung "habe helfen können" gibt es ja eigentlich erst seit spätem 17. Jahrhundert!


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Woher sollten wir sonst wissen, ob 'haben' _helfen _oder _können _regiert und die entsprechende Verbaussage damit in die Vergangenheit setzt.


Na ja, wenn es keine Vergangenheit wäre, sondern Gegenwart, dann würde es doch heißen _Ich freue mich, dir helfen zu können - _ohne 'haben'. Beide Deutungen (ob habe geholfen oder habe 'gekonnt') betreffen ja die Vergangenheit: das ist Hauptsache.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Na ja, wenn es keine Vergangenheit wäre, sondern Gegenwart, dann würde es doch heißen _Ich freue mich, dir helfen zu können - _ohne 'haben'.


Ja, und nun sind sowohl das Helfen, wie auch das Können in der Gegenwart - oder auch Zukunft, die durch Gegenwart ausgedrückt wird.

Bei "Ich hoffe, dir geholfen haben zu können", liegt das Helfen in der Vergangenheit, was 'durch' Partizip 2 und _haben _auch schön verdeutlicht wird, und das Können ist eine zeitlose Beschreibung einer Fähigkeit.
Bei "Ich hoffe, dir helfen gekonnt zu haben", liegt das Können in der Vergangenheit, wiederum durch Partizip 2 und _haben _schön verdeutlicht, und das Helfen ist eine zeitunabhängige Beschreibung einer Tätigkeit.

"Ich hoffe, dir geholfen haben gekonnt zu haben" wäre zwar eine grammatikalisch mögliche, aber semantisch unsinnige Anhäufung von Vergangenheitsperspektiven, die den Satzfokus verzerrt.

=================================
Aber egal. Um das ganze nicht vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste kommen zu lassen:

Bei "_Ich freue mich, dir helfen können zu haben _" sucht mein Gehirn nach einem Verb, das mit 'haben' eine direkte Verbindung eingehen kann, und das fehlt hier -- deshalb automatisch sonderbar!

vergleiche:
"_Ich freue mich, dir helfen zu haben _" -> kein Partizip, ergo sonderbar.
"_Ich freue mich, dir geholfen zu haben _" -> Partizip existiert, kein weiterer Gedanke wird verschwendet.

Das wirft die Frage auf: erzeugt Grammatik idiomatische Ausdrucksweise oder ist Grammatik nur eine kohärente Beschreibung/Erklärung von idiomatischer Ausdrucksweise? Das heißt, das ganze ist ein 'chicken and egg problem'.


----------



## Syzygy

JClaudeK said:


> "kommen sehen" ist ein Sonderfall, und der Satz enthält nicht "können"!


Ich würde hier nicht von einem Sonderfall reden. Wir hatten zwar erst ein Beispiel dazu (besagten Satz 5 in Post #11), aber auch bei den anderen Nicht-Modalverben, die einen Ersatzinfinitiv bilden können, passiert die Umformung wie meiner Meinung nach erwartet, nämlich genauso wie bei einem Satz mit normalem Partizip statt Ersatzinfinitiv:
_Ich habe es machen lassen._ -> _es machen gelassen zu haben.
Ich habe nicht lange warten brauchen._ -> _nicht lange warten gebraucht zu haben.
Ich habe ihn schreien hören._ -> _ihn schreien gehört zu haben._
Vgl. Satz mit normalem Partizip:
_Ich habe meinen Hund spazieren geführt._ -> _meinen Hund spazieren geführt zu haben._

Wenn die Umformung bei den (deontisch gebrauchten) Modalverben nicht diesem Muster folgt, würde ich das als den Sonderfall ansehen:
_Ich habe ihm helfen können._ -> _ihm geholfen haben zu können._ (?)

Nur um sicherzugehen, dass wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden, sind wir uns einig, dass die Varianten "_es gemacht haben zu lassen_", "_nicht lange gewartet haben zu brauchen_" und "_ihn geschrien haben zu hören_" falsch klingen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Syzygy said:


> sind wir uns einig, dass die Varianten "_es gemacht haben zu lassen_", "_nicht lange gewartet haben zu brauchen_" und "_ihn geschrien haben zu hören_" falsch klingen?


Vollkommen einig.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich würde deine Umformungen teilweise mal wieder etwas anders machen:

_Ich __habe mir das Fett absaugen lassen. Ich habe es machen lassen. -> Ich war hinterher froh, es machen gelassen zu haben._
Akzeptabel, deine unten verworfene Variante würden aber sicher viele Muttersprachler bevorzugen, auch wenn sie nicht ganz logisch ist:  _Ich war hinterher froh, es gemacht haben zu lassen._


_Ich habe nicht lange *zu* warten brauchen. -> Ich war froh, nicht lange *zu* warten gebraucht zu haben._
Dann doch lieber einfach mit dem Modalverb müssen statt zweimaligem 'zu_'_:_ Ich war froh, nicht lange warten gemusst zu haben._
Wieder klingt deine unten verworfene Variante klingt hier aber besser, dann reicht auch ein einmaliges 'zu': _Ich war froh, nicht lange gewartet haben zu brauchen/müssen._


_Ich habe ihn schreien hören. -> Ich war überrascht, ihn schreien gehört zu haben._
Hier klingt  die Vorzeitigkeit unmotiviert, warum nicht einfach:_ Ich war überrascht, ihn schreien zu hören._
Denkbar wäre aber eine Versuchsanordnung, bei der ein in Hypnose versetzter Proband befragt wird, ob er das Schreien gehört hat, 
und sich hinterher, mit seiner zustimmenden Antwort konfrontiert, über sein feines Gehör in diesem Zustand wundert. (arg konstruiert!)



Syzygy said:


> sind wir uns einig, dass die Varianten
> 
> "_es gemacht haben zu lassen_",
> "_nicht lange gewartet haben zu brauchen_" und
> "_ihn geschrien haben zu hören_"
> falsch klingen?



Nur teilweise. Was Satz 1 und 2 betrifft, siehe oben. Bei Satz 3 sind wir uns einig, aber nicht weil er ungrammatisch, sondern weil er unlogisch ist: Da sich Schall in Schallgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet und menschliches Schreien nie so laut wie etwa ein Gewitterdonner ist, dessen Zeitverzögerung zum zuvor wahrzunehmenden Blitz merklich ist, erfolgen Schrei und akustische Wahrnehmung desselben nach landläufiger Meinung gleichzeitig. Die Vorzeitigkeit ist hier also fehl am Platze.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Bei "_Ich freue mich, dir helfen können zu haben _" sucht mein Gehirn nach einem Verb, das mit 'haben' eine direkte Verbindung eingehen kann, und das fehlt hier -- deshalb automatisch sonderbar!


Mit ''Verb, das mit 'haben' eine direkte Verbindung eingehen kann'' meinst Du in diesem Fall sicherlich ein Partizip Perfekt.
Ich möchte nur bemerken, dass auch bei ''Ich habe dir helfen können'' ein solches Partizip (nach 'habe') fehlt und der Satz trotzdem funktioniert.
Warum ist Ersatzinfinitiv einmal richtig und einmal nicht?
Aber ich will einen offensichtlich keineswegs gebräuchlichen Ausdruck nicht weiter 'verteidigen'. Der Grund, warum der Satz _Ich freue mich, dir helfen können zu haben_ nicht akzeptabel ist, besteht (denke ich jetzt) im wesentlichen nur in seiner Nicht-Idiomatizität.


----------



## Syzygy

Gernot Back said:


> Ich würde deine Umformungen teilweise mal wieder etwas anders machen:
> 
> _Ich habe ihn schreien hören. -> Ich war überrascht, ihn schreien gehört zu haben._
> Hier klingt  die Vorzeitigkeit unmotiviert, warum nicht einfach:_ Ich war überrascht, ihn schreien zu hören._
> Denkbar wäre aber eine Versuchsanordnung, bei der ein in Hypnose versetzter Proband befragt wird, ob er das Schreien gehört hat,
> und sich hinterher, mit seiner zustimmenden Antwort konfrontiert, über sein feines Gehör in diesem Zustand wundert. (arg konstruiert!)


Der Kontext, an den ich dachte und den ich für plausibel halte, war der einer Zeugenaussage: "_Ich kann bestätigen/mich erinnern, jemanden schreien gehört zu haben._"



Gernot Back said:


> Ich würde deine Umformungen teilweise mal wieder etwas anders machen:
> Nur teilweise. Was Satz 1 und 2 betrifft, siehe oben. Bei Satz 3 sind wir uns einig, aber nicht weil er ungrammatisch, sondern weil er unlogisch ist: Da sich Schall in Schallgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet und menschliches Schreien nie so laut wie etwa ein Gewitterdonner ist, dessen Zeitverzögerung zum zuvor wahrzunehmenden Blitz merklich ist, erfolgen Schrei und akustische Wahrnehmung desselben nach landläufiger Meinung gleichzeitig. Die Vorzeitigkeit ist hier also fehl am Platze.


Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, beziehst du dich darauf, dass Satz 3, wenn man ihn "zurückformt" zum Hauptsatz "_Ich höre ihn geschrien (zu?) haben._" korrespondiert. Ich stimme dir zu, dass das unlogisch ist, würde aber weiter gehen und auch sagen, dass es grammatisch nicht richtig ist. Ich hätte eine solche Konstruktion nur bei den epistemisch gebrauchten Modalverben erwartet.


----------



## Gernot Back

Syzygy said:


> Der Kontext, an den ich dachte und den ich für plausibel halte, war der einer Zeugenaussage: "_Ich kann bestätigen/mich erinnern, jemanden schreien gehört zu haben._"


Ja, an diesem Satz ist weder grammatisch noch logisch etwas auszusetzen.



Syzygy said:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, beziehst du dich darauf, dass Satz 3, wenn man ihn "zurückformt" zum Hauptsatz "_Ich höre ihn geschrien (zu?) haben._" korrespondiert. Ich stimme dir zu, dass das unlogisch ist, würde aber weiter gehen und auch sagen, dass es grammatisch nicht richtig ist. Ich hätte eine solche Konstruktion nur bei den epistemisch gebrauchten Modalverben erwartet.



_Aufgrund des 30 Sekunden nach dem Blitz immer noch ausbleibenden Donners hielt ich das Gewitter bis jetzt nur für ein Wetterleuchten. Jetzt, eine ganze Minute später höre ich es jedoch auch donnern / gedonnert haben. _​
Hier könnte man argumentieren, dass _gedonnert haben_ wieder aus rein physikalischen, also außersprachlichen Gründen nicht passt, da der Donner in einer gewissen Entfernung um den Blitz herum ja tatsächlich erst entsprechend zeitverzögert *stattfindet*, wo er dann *gleichzeitig wahrgenommen* wird.

Aber nehmen wir mal noch ein weiteres, extremeres Beispiel mit _sehen_:

_1987 sah man eine Supernova__ sich ca. 157 000 Jahre zuvor in der Großen Magellanschen Wolke ereignet haben._​
... würde ich akzeptieren.

_Ich hörte bei 60 Sekunden Zeitverzögerung zwischen Blitz und Donner ein Gewitter sich in 20 Kilometern Entfernung ereignet haben. (Naja, wahrscheinlich findet das Gewitter dort nach einer Minute immer noch statt, weswegen die Vorzeitigkeit wieder aus außersprachlichen Gründen unmotiviert ist.)_​​Die Wendung mit einem Nebensatz wäre natürlich stilistisch jeweils besser:

_1987 sah man, dass sich ca. 157 000 Jahre zuvor in der Großen Magellanschen Wolke eine Supernova ereignet hatte._​_Ich habe bei 60 Sekunden Zeitverzögerung zwischen Blitz und Donner gehört, wie sich ein Gewitter in 20 Kilometern Entfernung ereignet hat(te)._​


----------



## manfy

Gute Anwort, Gernot! Kann nur zustimmen.


----------



## Syzygy

Gernot Back said:


> Aber nehmen wir mal noch ein weiteres, extremeres Beispiel mit _sehen_:
> 
> _1987 sah man eine Supernova__ sich ca. 157 000 Jahre zuvor in der Großen Magellanschen Wolke ereignet haben._​
> ... würde ich akzeptieren.
> 
> _Ich hörte bei 60 Sekunden Zeitverzögerung zwischen Blitz und Donner ein Gewitter sich in 20 Kilometern Entfernung ereignet haben. (Naja, wahrscheinlich findet das Gewitter dort nach einer Minute immer noch statt, weswegen die Vorzeitigkeit wieder aus außersprachlichen Gründen unmotiviert ist.)_​​Die Wendung mit einem Nebensatz wäre natürlich stilistisch jeweils besser:
> 
> _1987 sah man, dass sich ca. 157 000 Jahre zuvor in der Großen Magellanschen Wolke eine Supernova ereignet hatte._​_Ich habe bei 60 Sekunden Zeitverzögerung zwischen Blitz und Donner gehört, wie sich ein Gewitter in 20 Kilometern Entfernung ereignet hat(te)._​


Nach meinem Sprachgefühl hätte ich zur grammatischen Korrektheit hier noch ein "zu" eingefügt (wir sind uns aber in jedem Fall bei der stilistischen Unschönheit einig):
_1987 sah man eine Supernova sich ca. 157 000 Jahre zuvor in der Großen Magellanschen Wolke ereignet zu haben._
Analog zu z. B.: _Ich lobte ihn, sich selbst übertroffen zu haben._

edit: Nach zweitem Überlegen klingt deine Variante für mich doch besser, auch wenn mir kein umgangssprachlicher Satz mit dieser vorzeitigen Konstruktion einfällt.


----------

